# Mitsubishi WS-65807 projector blank screen



## Ermergerd (Oct 16, 2012)

well my tv finally went out. the red bulb has been working and not working for awhile now. i took the front cover off and theres the chrome box thingy that i would tap on and the red bulb would come back on. that would only last for a few minutes, sometimes hours until the screen would turn dark blue again. now i have a blank screen and when i tap on the chrome box, the screen flickers and i still have audio. no other inputs work. PLEASE HELP! picture to come after my 5 posts i think

thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Look carefully on the board for liquid. You likely have a coolant leak. Do not remove the board until you map the area with coolant carefully if this is the case. Look VERY carefully. If you have coolant leaking I will have some very specific instructions for the best liklihood of a fix.


----------

